# Lake Okanagan Resort info wanted



## kevinjanny

Hello, we own a 3 bedroom gold at this resort and are aware that the resort was sold last year. What are the plans for this resort, in regards to timeshare owners-will we have an option to pay to end our timeshare contract, similar to the owners at fairmont?  We have been attempting to contact the resort but so far they are not responding. Ideally we would like to get out of our contract as the fees are climbing and the resort needs a lot of TLC, and its no longer worth it in our opinion. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## BevL

I'd wager that some of the northwynd people will be weighing in on this.

In the meantime, I wouldn't be sending any money in to anybody.  

When you say you're attempting to contact the resort, what do you mean they're not responding?  Somebody must still be answering the phone over there, I'd guess.

And I think there are still units available for exchange through RCI although they're shut down for maintenance so I can't check.   Could be wrong about that though.

Anything to do with Northwynd is a big mess, that's for sure.


----------



## kevinjanny

A big mess is an accurate description. My in laws paid to get out of the Northwynd fiasco and we're just wondering if the same scenario will develop at Lake Okanagan. We've banked our week with RCI the last few years and would like to find out what's going on before we pay our maintenance fee for this year. So far they there has been no response to phone calls or emails.


----------



## ValHam

The resort was bought by a Hong Kong investor.  I am up there as a full time resident -We are hoping for the best -We pay 411 monthly as a strata owner -just got a special levy for 1000 -we also -pay mandatory user fees for the pool etc. It is still a little bit of paradise.


----------



## kevinjanny

We just reserved our 2016 week that we deposited with RCI and i was told by owner services that they are in the process of compiling a list of owners for the purpose of seeing who wants out of their contracts for a fee,  similar to what happened with the fairmont/sunchaser owners. The timeframe is 1-2 years from now.


----------



## mamad1954

We have a timeshare at Lake Okanagan Resort and we just got the letter as referred to above. Asking for 3350.00 to terminate.  Has anyone been successful in hiring lawyers to not go this route. We have wanted to end this for years, as many others very unhappy with the timeshare.


----------



## weppb1

We also rec'd same letter along with invoice for 2019 Maintenance Fee.
2 things -
1. If you read the 8 page letter talking about all the options I find typo's, words missing in sentences, etc. To me this is not a legal document and was not created by a law firm! I question the validity of any of this.
2. As we were not impressed with our last visit there in 2017 (May) I called this Spring to ask if there had been, or was planned to be, any maintenance in the 3 bedroom condo we have always stayed in. The rep told me point blank that no there was not because of money issues (no money to do repairs/maintenance), and jumped right into saying that we could terminate our lease agreement for the amount you mentioned in your message. I got them to send me the termination form, and after thinking about it for awhile I pulled out our Lease Agreement. 
It states that the Ownership Group is responsible to maintain the units to livable conditions and also have monies set aside in a reserve fund (fed by a % of the Maintenance Fees).  I subsequently sent an email back to the Resort asking for the Financial Statements (current and Prior years) as well as an indication of what the total Reserve Fund amount was. DID NOT HEAR ANYTHING UNTIL RECEIVING THE LETTER YESTERDAY! 
So today I replied asking for the same information so we could make a better informed decision. I believe that the Ownership Group is in breach of the contract/lease agreement that both parties signed so why would we have to pay to get out it. They are not, and have no intention of, holding up there end.
Interested to hear others thoughts on this. THx


----------



## jmason

We're in the same boat and received the letter as well. Does anyone know of a lawyer in town that's familiar with this case?


----------



## Unhappycustomer

jmason said:


> We're in the same boat and received the letter as well. Does anyone know of a lawyer in town that's familiar with this case?


We got same email and letter . I have sent two emails to LOR requesting more info, specifically - are they closing down all timeshare units, the condos on the golf course, for example, in 2023? We have had no reply so far. If you choose to transfer your timeshare unit to Lakeside, are the maintenance fees still going to double? If they are planning to close down this place as far as timeshares go, then they are in breach of contracts signed, and should be paying us to get out of the contract rather than the other way around. We have put in a complaint with B.C. Consumer affairs and will see if that gets anywhere. We have had nothing but trouble with this timeshare and with the Fairmont group as well- had to pay to get out of that one.The place is falling apart , had to wait until after 8 pm to get into the unit last time we were there , and we refuse to pay double maintenance fees for a place that is not worth it.We would love to walk away and not give these crooks anymore money. Maybe we owners should be contacting the media about all of this? We will be talking with a lawyer as well.


----------



## mamad1954

very interested in this thread....we have never been happy with this timeshare either. In the beginning we were promised free golfing, sister resort deals, much more and it wasn't long before the so called perks were taken away.  Can't wait until the lawyers/media get involved.


----------



## Unhappycustomer

In Article V , 5.2 Method of Calculation in our lease agreement , it states " The Annual Use  Fee for each Vacation Interval which falls within each calendar year thereafter shall be increased annually by such percentage as may be necessary to offset any increase in Operating Costs and the Replacement Reserve over such costs for the 2001 calendar year, but in no event shall be increased thereafter in each year ( the Relevant Year) by more than the percentage by which the price index for the calendar year immediately preceding the Relevant Year as listed in the Consumer Price Index for Canada" I'm not sure if my interpretation of this legal wording is correct, (need a lawyer to interpret) but it sounds like they cannot increase maintenance fees more than the Consumer price index was for the preceding year. 
We got an email yesterday saying our questions will be answered next week- stay tuned. Can't wait to hear what they have to say next.


----------



## Lostmyshirt

Following.   Paid our fees on time every second year so biannuals also pay same amount to get out?  We were SOLD time in the new building (prior to it being built) but once built were told it was not for us??? and we lost our 100 rounds of free golf.  So if I read it correctly pay to go now, or pay for a few more years and be terminated anyways.   Either way. Pay lots, but go.


----------



## B1604

We are biennial owners as well. Does that mean our buyout is 1/2 of yearly??? Lots of questions... Not much for answers. I wondered what the fees are for 2021 through 2023? Maybe it is worth paying the fees for 2 more years (for us - 2020 and 2022) and then give it up - if we know what the fees are for 2020 and 2022 - at least we get 2 weeks out of the money we give as long as there is no cancellation at the end. Or is there a cancellation fee at the end of 2023? Same as it is today? I had originally given up this time share for another deal down in Mexico. They took it and discounted us but then gave it back to us after a year (this was back in 2010) as they couldn't sell it. We told them - we didn't want it and had given it up for a discount - But they said - no they had to return it to us... What was that??? Should have guessed then that something was very very wrong...


----------



## servemeout

After being harassed by a US collection agency, that did not have a license in Alberta, I requested an accounting of our account and notification as to the owner.  Prohibited Practices and Accounting sections under the Collection and Debt Repayment Practices Regulation.  "
*t)    refuse to provide sufficient information on request to the debtor to ensure that the debtor is aware of the identity of the original and current creditor of the debt and the details of the debt;"*
Service Alberta did contact the collection agency and ALL contact with us stopped.  

Presently the interest rate is at 26.82%, which will be ruled upon by the Alberta Court of Appeal.  Contracts signed before 2004 will be affected. Not sure about anyone else, but we did not sign another contract with the new owner and was not notified of any sale except for the land.


----------



## Lostmyshirt

nobody signed contracts with the "new" owners of Fairmont and look what a joke that ended up turning into.   Still obligated until hell freezes over and either way you pay.  One of the few things in life you can never sell, and when you die your heirs inherit the debts???


----------



## servemeout

You are correct.  CCAA granted the ownership to Northmont, however Alberta now has a new Consumer Protection Act.  The following is part of the Act " 
Cancelling agreement 7(1)  A consumer may cancel at no cost or penalty to the consumer a consumer transaction, whether written or oral, that was entered into by the consumer and a supplier who engaged in an unfair practice regarding the consumer transaction, whether the unfair practice occurred before, during or after the time when the consumer transaction was entered into, and in addition the consumer is entitled to any remedy that is available at law, including damages. (2)  Where a supplier has been found to have engaged in an unfair practice, any consumer who entered into a consumer transaction that was subject to the unfair practice with the supplier who engaged in the unfair practice may cancel the consumer transaction at no cost or penalty to the consumer.
  RSA 2000 Section 7.1  Chapter C-26.3
 CONSUMER PROTECTION ACT

The Act came into effect in October 2018.  There is provision for over charging for goods and services.  Our purchase price was $4,900.00.  Paying another 46% of purchase price does not fall within the new Act.


----------



## 01520717

Unhappycustomer said:


> In Article V , 5.2 Method of Calculation in our lease agreement , it states " The Annual Use  Fee for each Vacation Interval which falls within each calendar year thereafter shall be increased annually by such percentage as may be necessary to offset any increase in Operating Costs and the Replacement Reserve over such costs for the 2001 calendar year, but in no event shall be increased thereafter in each year ( the Relevant Year) by more than the percentage by which the price index for the calendar year immediately preceding the Relevant Year as listed in the Consumer Price Index for Canada" I'm not sure if my interpretation of this legal wording is correct, (need a lawyer to interpret) but it sounds like they cannot increase maintenance fees more than the Consumer price index was for the preceding year.
> We got an email yesterday saying our questions will be answered next week- stay tuned. Can't wait to hear what they have to say next.


You're correct, they can't increase your fees more than the CPI and they also can't do any special assessments.  I believe a fairly small number of timeshare owners had the same agreement as you (mine is the same as yours) and the new letter they sent to everyone doesn't alter the fee calculations so they can't legally force you to pay a big increase in fees regardless of whether you sign the new letter or not.

Please let us know if you get any answers to your email.

Edit:  BTW, since we pay fees every second year for our timeshare, the maximum fee increase is two year's CPI.


----------



## 93owner

Has anyone heard back from LOR? I have tried calling a number of times but they aren’t answering. They haven’t reply back to my email. We bought in 1993 and have a deeded unit until 2090. So not sure if what they are doing is legal. Is there a class action lawsuit that has been started?


----------



## 01520717

I tried to contact LOR via email a few days ago and I got an automated message back stating their email server was rejecting my email.  After a few days trying to get the message through, it was cancelled by my mail server.  I double-checked their email address so I'm positive I entered it correctly.  It seems like LOR shut down incoming email.


----------



## currda51

Following this thread to see how others are responding to the buy out letter received from LOR. Not sure what legal rights the owners have so hopefully a lawyer or some one in the know will contribute to the discussion. Seems like we're between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## 01520717

Fairmont timeshare owners had a similar thing happen to them.  They went to court and the courts sided with the property owners so the people with timeshares have to pay the amount asked for by the property owners plus any other amounts owing due to missed fee payments in prior years, etc.

Unfortunately, the letter from LOR spells out the options and outcomes fairly clearly.  The best thing you can do is check your timeshare agreement to see if it had a clause limiting the fee increases such as the one Unhappycustomer posted above.  If it does, then fees will continue increasing at roughly the same rate as they have in the past.


----------



## Emil

We bought our timeshare in LOR in 1996. We have one week every year in Lakeside. 

In Article V , 5.2 Method of Calculation of Annual Use Fees in our lease agreement , it states

 " The Annual Use Fee shall be in an amount which includes the portion of the Operating costs and Replacement Reserve attributable from time to time to the Vacation Interval during which the Vacationer is entitled to use the Vacation Unit hereunder. The Annual Use Fee for each Vacation Interval, during which the Vacationer is entitled to use a Vacation Unit in the Lakeside Inn or Terrace Inn, which falls within the 1996 calendar year shall be $290.00. The Annual Use fee for each Vacation Interval which falls within each calendar year thereafter shall be increased annually by such percentage as may be necessary to offset any increase in Operating Costs and the Replacement Reserve over such costs for the 1996 calendar year, but in no event shall be increased by more than 10% per year cumulatively during the two year period commencing January 1, 1996, and thereafter in each year (the “Relevant Year”) commencing January 1, 1998 by more than the percentage by which the price index for the calendar year immediately preceding the Relevant Year as listed in the Consumer Price Index for Canada, All Items , published by Statistics Canada, or any like index established in substitution therefor exceeds the price index for the calendar year which is two calendar years immediately preceding the Relevant year, as listed in the Consumer Price Index for Canada, All Items or any like index established in substitution therefor."

 I'm not sure if my interpretation of this legal wording is correct, (as I have not consulted a lawyer to interpret) but it sounds like they cannot legally increase maintenance fees more than the Consumer Price Index was either for the preceding year or the year before the preceding year. However LOR say that repairs and upgrades to the sewer system or electrical system are not included in the CPI clause and so they will increase our maintenance fees by the same amount  as for those who have a lease without a CPI restriction.
It would probably take years to fight this in the courts.


----------



## Emil

01520717 said:


> You're correct, they can't increase your fees more than the CPI and they also can't do any special assessments.  I believe a fairly small number of timeshare owners had the same agreement as you (mine is the same as yours) and the new letter they sent to everyone doesn't alter the fee calculations so they can't legally force you to pay a big increase in fees regardless of whether you sign the new letter or not.
> 
> Please let us know if you get any answers to your email.
> 
> Edit:  BTW, since we pay fees every second year for our timeshare, the maximum fee increase is two year's CPI.



Do you plan to sign the letter or just ignore it and pay the 2019 maintenance fees?

LOR think that the CPI restriction does not apply to repairs to sewer system and electrical upgrades. In their email of 16 Nov they state the following:

15. Can LOR increase fees more than the contract stipulates which is only can be increased based on CPI of previous year.

Yes, CPI does not apply to emergency repairs for your unit.


----------



## CharMontana

I also received the letter from LOR and have left a message for my lawyer to give me some direction. LOR are the ones that want us to break the contract by paying to cancel. If we pay then we are breaking the contract. They should be paying us for our timeshare and then they can break the contract.


----------



## Emil

B1604 said:


> We are biennial owners as well. Does that mean our buyout is 1/2 of yearly??? Lots of questions... Not much for answers. I wondered what the fees are for 2021 through 2023? Maybe it is worth paying the fees for 2 more years (for us - 2020 and 2022) and then give it up - if we know what the fees are for 2020 and 2022 - at least we get 2 weeks out of the money we give as long as there is no cancellation at the end. Or is there a cancellation fee at the end of 2023? Same as it is today? I had originally given up this time share for another deal down in Mexico. They took it and discounted us but then gave it back to us after a year (this was back in 2010) as they couldn't sell it. We told them - we didn't want it and had given it up for a discount - But they said - no they had to return it to us... What was that??? Should have guessed then that something was very very wrong...



It would be a bit risky agreeing to vary our timeshare agreement to terminate in 2023, as they could charge us any amount they like in the years 2021, 2022 and 2023. If they gave us an upper limit on what they could charge, this might be a reasonable option. I have asked them that in several emails but they haven't responded to my requests. I would feel like I was signing a blank check if I agree to terminate in 2023.


----------



## lakeokagan

This is what I received today from LOR about MF going forward:
*"3. What is the projected MF increase for 2020, 2021, 2022 and 2023 for option 1 and 3?

For Terrace and Lakeside 1 bedroom unit, we projected 2020 MF is going to be between $1,260 and $1,500 depending on the type of leases. The cost includes the first stage of renewing the septic system, and increase of operational costs.

With nation-wide increase on operational costs, septic system stage 2 upgrade and other critical maintenance to upkeep the 40 year old building, unfortunately we cannot provide maintenance fee forecast for 2021, 2022, 2023 and beyond as we do not have accurate numbers at this point. As the letter indicates, the building is reaching its life and we foresee many critical maintenance projects that will need to be undertaken in the near future."*

So it's nothing still impossible to make a decision, they mismanaged the money building new pier and doing whatever they wanted and now we have to finance this. It's like gold rush again for Okanagan: they want to terminate roughly 2,000 owners and owners themselves have to pay roughly $3,000 per contract for the "honor" of been terminated decades ahead of time so the resort makes roughly $6,000,000 and gets rid of owners.
Brilliant move if they can pull it off.
My feeling is they don't want to continue with this bunch of time share owners, that's why they are so ambiguous about fees so people would be scared to continue and would just want out. They are saying above that they *"foresee many critical projects", *they don't need to foresee anything just bring an engineering company that will tell you what's wrong and how much it will cost.


----------



## Emil

We all got the same email you have quoted above. They are trying to intimidate us into terminating our leases and it may work for them as the future is very uncertain for us timeshare owners.
I have written to my MP, MLA and CBC's  "Go Public" and " Consumer Matters" at Global News and perhaps if a lot of us did that we might get a response.

According to BC Legislation, *Business Practices and Consumer Protection Act, 

http://www.bclaws.ca/civix/document/id/complete/statreg/04002_04#section19


19   A direct sales contract, future performance contract or time share contract must contain the following information:

(e) a detailed description of the goods or services to be supplied under the contract;

(f) an itemized purchase price for the goods or services to be supplied under the contract;

(g) other costs payable by the consumer, including taxes and shipping charges;


I am not a lawyer but I think this means LOR must tell us the cost of maintenance fees as it is a service they are providing under a timeshare contract. Are there any lawyers in our group who can comment?
I sent an email to LOR telling them this but they have not replied.

*


----------



## Unhappycustomer

Emil said:


> We all got the same email you have quoted above. They are trying to intimidate us into terminating our leases and it may work for them as the future is very uncertain for us timeshare owners.
> I have written to my MP, MLA and CBC's  "Go Public" and " Consumer Matters" at Global News and perhaps if a lot of us did that we might get a response.
> 
> According to BC Legislation, *Business Practices and Consumer Protection Act,
> 
> http://www.bclaws.ca/civix/document/id/complete/statreg/04002_04#section19
> 
> 
> 19   A direct sales contract, future performance contract or time share contract must contain the following information:
> 
> (e) a detailed description of the goods or services to be supplied under the contract;
> 
> (f) an itemized purchase price for the goods or services to be supplied under the contract;
> 
> (g) other costs payable by the consumer, including taxes and shipping charges;
> 
> 
> I am not a lawyer but I think this means LOR must tell us the cost of maintenance fees as it is a service they are providing under a timeshare contract. Are there any lawyers in our group who can comment?
> I sent an email to LOR telling them this but they have not replied.
> 
> *


We


----------



## Unhappycustomer

We have contacted our lawyer and will be meeting with him next week to see where we stand legally in all of this. We own a 3 bedroom/ biennial and want out but not with any of the options they have offered. We will post what our lawyer tells us after our meeting with him. I'm hoping Emil , who posted that he has contacted the news media about this , will also post any results from going that route.  Maybe getting some negative publicity will make them rethink what they are trying to do, i.e. raise funds on the backs of the timeshare owners because of mismanagement on their part, like Fairmont Resort property owners did and then Northwynd.

In the long Timeshare Q and A email we received, 
_16. Is there sufficient space at Lakeside Inn to ensure availability of my week?
It’s a first come first serve policy for the room and the season
_
If many timeshare owners decide to go the " transfer timeshare agreement"  route, chances of getting a week during the summer months will be next to impossible. They have already oversold all the timeshare units, a common practice with timeshare companies and some of those units are privately owned, which I also don't understand. I thought all the units in this place were timeshare units but now see that you can go on HomeAway, or Trip Advisor and rent units in Terrace building and maybe Lakeside, and other buildings there as well. So if you choose to transfer your timeshare agreement to Lakeside 1 bedroom unit, you are going to be paying an exorbitant fee to do so , on the  iffy chance of getting an available unit when you want it. For the same price or lower, you could rent out one of those units through VRBO or HomeAway or Trip Advisor.
So much for the " anti- inflation, pay for future years' vacation at today's prices etc.. " garbage that was spewed during their sales pitch when we bought 20 years ago.


----------



## Lostmyshirt

6,000,000 to get rid of everyone.  They paid what?  9.1 million?? what a deal for them what score!  And to stay you lose your 3 bdrm unit that sleeps 8 easily , get moved into a 1 bdrm unit that sleeps only 4 and pay double or triple the fees.   How can that be legal?


----------



## Emil

Lostmyshirt said:


> 6,000,000 to get rid of everyone.  They paid what?  9.1 million?? what a deal for them what score!  And to stay you lose your 3 bdrm unit that sleeps 8 easily , get moved into a 1 bdrm unit that sleeps only 4 and pay double or triple the fees.   How can that be legal?



There is a Facebook group of concerned LOR timeshare owners

https://www.facebook.com/groups/251...543465048559760&notif_t=group_comment_mention


----------



## Emil

Unhappycustomer said:


> We have contacted our lawyer and will be meeting with him next week to see where we stand legally in all of this. We own a 3 bedroom/ biennial and want out but not with any of the options they have offered. We will post what our lawyer tells us after our meeting with him. I'm hoping Emil , who posted that he has contacted the news media about this , will also post any results from going that route.  Maybe getting some negative publicity will make them rethink what they are trying to do, i.e. raise funds on the backs of the timeshare owners because of mismanagement on their part, like Fairmont Resort property owners did and then Northwynd.
> 
> In the long Timeshare Q and A email we received,
> _16. Is there sufficient space at Lakeside Inn to ensure availability of my week?
> It’s a first come first serve policy for the room and the season
> _
> If many timeshare owners decide to go the " transfer timeshare agreement"  route, chances of getting a week during the summer months will be next to impossible. They have already oversold all the timeshare units, a common practice with timeshare companies and some of those units are privately owned, which I also don't understand. I thought all the units in this place were timeshare units but now see that you can go on HomeAway, or Trip Advisor and rent units in Terrace building and maybe Lakeside, and other buildings there as well. So if you choose to transfer your timeshare agreement to Lakeside 1 bedroom unit, you are going to be paying an exorbitant fee to do so , on the  iffy chance of getting an available unit when you want it. For the same price or lower, you could rent out one of those units through VRBO or HomeAway or Trip Advisor.
> So much for the " anti- inflation, pay for future years' vacation at today's prices etc.. " garbage that was spewed during their sales pitch when we bought 20 years ago.


I have not heard back from " Consumer Matters" at Global News. I had a brief response from CBC's "Go Public" saying that they would read my submission and get back to me if they would run it but they haven't got back to me.


----------



## Mom

Following....as we too received the same letter


----------



## 01520717

Emil said:


> Do you plan to sign the letter or just ignore it and pay the 2019 maintenance fees?
> 
> LOR think that the CPI restriction does not apply to repairs to sewer system and electrical upgrades. In their email of 16 Nov they state the following:
> 
> 15. Can LOR increase fees more than the contract stipulates which is only can be increased based on CPI of previous year.
> 
> Yes, CPI does not apply to emergency repairs for your unit.


Unfortunately I'm not a lawyer but reading the contract, I don't see how they can charge for emergency repairs because that's a special assessment and the contract says no special assessments are allowed.

I was planning to sign the letter to cancel the contract in 2023.  If they try increase fees more than CPI, I'd definitely take them to small claims court.


----------



## Doveland

CharMontana said:


> I also received the letter from LOR and have left a message for my lawyer to give me some direction. LOR are the ones that want us to break the contract by paying to cancel. If we pay then we are breaking the contract. They should be paying us for our timeshare and then they can break the contract.


Will be following this as we too, are being scammed by LOR.


----------



## 93owner

It seems to me this is extortion, plain and simple. I feel I am being forced to pay LOR and give up my rights to my timeshare. Unfortunately I was out of the country before these notices were sent out, so I can’t get a lawyer to review my contract. Would it even be worth hiring a lawyer. The cost could end up being more then the pay out to LOR. Bravo LOR you played that well. 
Where did all the maintenance fee money go? Did it pay for the a portion of the new Villas? Just a thought!


----------



## RippedOffAgain

Considering the number of owners involved, I am surprised at the lack of interest in this mess. I would have thought that everyone would be anxious to share their thoughts, legal responses, etc. While I am dealing with more serious medical and personal problems, I will keep checking here and post any information I may come across. It is too early for me to decide on a response as they all have serious shortcomings.


----------



## Unhappycustomer

RippedOffAgain said:


> Considering the number of owners involved, I am surprised at the lack of interest in this mess. I would have thought that everyone would be anxious to share their thoughts, legal responses, etc. While I am dealing with more serious medical and personal problems, I will keep checking here and post any information I may come across. It is too early for me to decide on a response as they all have serious shortcomings.


There is a Facebook page with lots of discussion going on, but you have to request to join the group.
Not sure if this link will get you there
https://www.facebook.com/groups/251552458822207/?ref=group_header
Some of them in the group have sent their Timeshare agreements to a lawyer in Penticton who is advising them that the best approach may be to negotiate with LOR on the cheapest way to get out of the timeshare agreement. This is what we are planning to do. We are seeing our lawyer on Tuesday and I will post his recommendations after meeting with him. I would not sign anything, or send LOR any money based on any of those options they gave.


----------



## Unhappycustomer

We saw our lawyer today and his advice is to pay to get out of the timeshare agreement. He said the vary your timeshare choice ( transfer to a 1 bedroom at Lakeside) does not state that there will be no termination fee on the terms and conditions page. So if you choose that option, you still may have to pay a termination fee in 2023. 
Here is what the lawyer (from Penticton)that some members have asked for advice on the Facebook group page says


Good Evening: I received the following email back from the lawyer this evening... I hope this helps some of you decide what to do...
Hi Kim, here are some thoughts from looking at the different agreements today:
I'm surprised by how many variations of leases have been used. I've seen, I believe, 11 agreements so far.
Of those 11, the ones dated before January 1995, do not have a restriction on the increase in annual use fees. Unfortunately, one from September 1994 doesn't have a limit, but yours in January 1995 does.

Then, by 2004, a whole new agreement doesn't have a limit.

Here's where things get even more complicated. There was a dispute at a very similar timeshare at Fairmont Hot Springs. The owners had leases that were almost word-for-word the same as the one lease I saw from 2004, and the company wanted to drastically increase the annual fees. The owners fought the increase, and didn't pay their annual fees while the case worked through the courts. In the end, they lost, had to pay their lawyers and the company's legal fees, had to pay their annual fees plus interest, and were still stuck in the leases.
For anyone with a recent lease, probably anyone after 2004, they should do whatever they can to buy out of the lease. Fighting is very likely to be unsuccessful, for them. 
For anyone with an old lease, probably anyone before January 1995, even though the language is quite different than the Fairmont case, they're unlikely to successfully fight it, for the same reasons that the Fairmont owners lost.

That leaves the handful of people between 1995 and about 2002-2004, whose agreements say specifically that the annual fees will not increase by more than twice the annual consumer price index.
For this group, I think the options are to demand that your annual fees do not increase faster than you agreed to, but you still do not have a right to terminate the agreement before its time is up.


----------



## Barbara Mazur

BevL said:


> I'd wager that some of the northwynd people will be weighing in on this.
> 
> In the meantime, I wouldn't be sending any money in to anybody.
> 
> When you say you're attempting to contact the resort, what do you mean they're not responding?  Somebody must still be answering the phone over there, I'd guess.
> 
> And I think there are still units available for exchange through RCI although they're shut down for maintenance so I can't check.   Could be wrong about that though.
> 
> Anything to do with Northwynd is a big mess, that's for sure.



Yes there is someone there that is handling the hotel, I phoned and then drove there and walked through a suite at the Terrace and at the Lakeside.  Disgusting how they have let it rundown.  Both buildings appear to be in the same condition, furniture, carpets, very dated.  I also spoke to a lady in Vancouver and emailed her at customercare@lakeokanagan.com.  I received a standard response back and re emailed her with further questions with no response. The number I reached Lake Okanagan at is 1-250-769-3511  the number I reached someone in Vancouver at is: 1-844-769-2656  I was also given customercare@lakeokaganan.com as an alternate email.  Let's get together for the benefit of all


----------



## TUGBrian

saw this article today:

https://infotel.ca/newsitem/changes-happening-at-lake-okanagan-resort/it58924

at the very least it looks like there is the reporters contact info if anyone wants to follow up or give more info!


----------



## weppb1

01520717 said:


> Fairmont timeshare owners had a similar thing happen to them.  They went to court and the courts sided with the property owners so the people with timeshares have to pay the amount asked for by the property owners plus any other amounts owing due to missed fee payments in prior years, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately, the letter from LOR spells out the options and outcomes fairly clearly.  The best thing you can do is check your timeshare agreement to see if it had a clause limiting the fee increases such as the one Unhappycustomer posted above.  If it does, then fees will continue increasing at roughly the same rate as they have in the past.


But did you notice that the letter and options are missing words and very poor grammar...no lawyer would have created such a document and let LOR send it out. I believe this is all done by LOR Mgmt. Since receiving the letter (and also before) I have asked them for financial statements and reserve fund amount and have rec'd no reply. I have NOT rec'd anything since the Nov 2018 letter - has anyone rec'd some new info from LOR since then?


----------



## Disappointed Canadian

No.  I also noticed that they don’t really have any names involved in their letter.  I don’t trust it is a legal document.   We opted to not pay. 

We were huge suckers and paid to get out of the Fairmont deal after the lawsuit which we paid for dearly.  What a mistake that was.  ‘We would have been better to do it on our own.  With all the money we have paid these crooks over the years we could have gone on a few wonderful cruises. So sorry we bought into the timeshare thing.  Not a good savings after you pay maintenance and exchange company fees.


----------



## Lostmyshirt

Interesting if you try to book the hotel portion on their site or any others it is not available it takes you to an error page.   What gives.  Do they not exist anymore?   If you phone directly there they are quite rude they are Just the hotel portion.   The timeshare portion has been overdue for a makeover for years.   Has anyone had any financial documents from them?   All the amenities are gone or in poor shape and yet you still have to pay first before you can book anything.   Has anyone been there recently and viewed the property?


----------



## timeshare hell

I bought into LOR ‘97 for a fixed week in July annually. I accepted option 3, to get out as I understand with no cancellation fee in 2023. I was relieved the fees for 2020 didn’t double as per notice. Personally I look at this as a opportunity to rid myself of them for good.


----------



## DJE

timeshare hell said:


> I bought into LOR ‘97 for a fixed week in July annually. I accepted option 3, to get out as I understand with no cancellation fee in 2023. I was relieved the fees for 2020 didn’t double as per notice. Personally I look at this as a opportunity to rid myself of them for good.


Hi,
is there a ‘best’ way to contact them?  You are the most recent post and we would like to simply get out of LOR if possible.  I sent an email to the customercare address and we are waiting for a response.  The sooner we can move forward the better.  Do you mind sharing what it cost you and the process you went through?  Not sure if there is a way to do that privately if you prefer that.


----------



## timeshare hell

DJE said:


> Hi,
> is there a ‘best’ way to contact them?  You are the most recent post and we would like to simply get out of LOR if possible.  I sent an email to the customercare address and we are waiting for a response.  The sooner we can move forward the better.  Do you mind sharing what it cost you and the process you went through?  Not sure if there is a way to do that privately if you prefer that.


If you want to get out of LOR before 2023, there is a substantial fee, around $3,500. I am relieved both 2020 and 21 have had no fee increase, 2 down and 2 to go. The only contact for timeshare I have is, customercare@lakeokanagan.com      No phone contact. If the contract stands, there is no free to terminate, if all annual fees are paid up to and including 2023.


----------

